# What are Ruby Crystal Peacocks



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

I have been seen them in the LFS but have never heard or seen any of them on this forum. What are they like for as aggression, coloring and how to tell the males, from females only seen them as juvi's can some post a pixs of a mature male? opcorn:


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i haven't hear of ruby crystal peacock before. i only of know of ruby red peacock.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Dragons blood, strawberry, firefish, etc, they are all the same type of hybrid with different variations in the color.


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

ok I got u so it is kind of hard to really know what they will look like when mature. But i guess one can look at the other types you named and get the general idea, thanks


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

This one I call a strawberry since he's orange









This one I call a dragon blood because he's red.









I'm guessing a firefish would be some where in between. A mixture of red and orange. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I have one, more of a white, yellow, and blue. Definitely a hybrid, but a beautiful fish none the less. He's a little aggressive, but does well in my all male tank.


----------

